# Booster pump



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Haven't put a gauge on the main yet,it was just flushed and chlorinated so I don't know what we have for baseline pressure,it is 8".Building is a 4 story,booster pump is on 2nd floor,about 60' of 4" L copper from the meter room on the 1st floor to the pump room on 2.City wants to supply a 2" meter based on WSFU. the pump has a 4" suction and 4" discharge my brain is saying that the 2" meter isn't going to have the volume to feed the 4" pump.This has all been thrown back in the Arch./Engineers lap for them to make the call already,just wanting to hear any other gut reactions.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't believe no one wants to make even a guess at this.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What is the actual question? 

Is a 2" meter enough volume for a 4" pump?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

why wouldn't work? the pump is going to pull all the water it needs through the 2" meter


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It will all depend on what the pump will produce. Is the pump on a variable drive?


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Also what is this building going to be? There are two hotels I service that have to have 1000 gallons storage for the booster station to pull from to maintain volume during peek hours. Both are 4" fed by 2". I am not saying a 2" cannot feed a 4" system, there are just other factors to this.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

From what I read..
2" meter, 80GPM continuous, up to 150 - 160 peak
80 GPM here is about 250 WSFU, no flush valves, residential.
The city may not have the same velocity constraints through their meter as you do through your piping.
Public assemblies, like arenas or stadiums where more of the fixtures are expected to be used 'in a big rush' need to be sized differently, both water supply and drainage.
So depending on the occupancy, who knows?


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Initial guess would be a 3" meter with a small meter in parallel! They come builtin nowadays I think they call them compound meters??. In general this would cover all the bases?


----------

